# Build Opera with qt4 support.



## SpeedVin (Dec 14, 2009)

I see that packages in some distribution of Opera needs QT4 execpt QT3 package is there any way to rebuild Opera to use QT4 toolkit?
Thanks for answers.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2009)

I guess you could try setting


```
USE_QT_VER=     4
```

in the Makefile, but how risky that is, I don't know


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 14, 2009)

As far as I know... Opera use shared qt....
There simply isn't shared qt4 yet....

{info from opera forum}


----------



## SpeedVin (Dec 14, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> As far as I know... Opera use shared qt....
> There simply isn't shared qt4 yet....
> 
> {info from opera forum}



Here are the PKGBUILD:
http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=15228
But I think it will need Linux_compatible package.


----------

